# Bela Bartok iis far away incredible atmospheric quintescent classical of 20'' century



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im listening to Bartok-ian effort, woork of art i might had, bartok has his own kind of pure entamed magic a healty dose of fantasy and ,,,aatmosphere that will blown you away.

Bluebeard castle spark interrest in me toward opera, im listening to it , and it's wonderfull, i havee thiis naxos brewed and Bnf brewed (old brewed in old country 

:tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The Wooden Prince and an early, Straussian tone poem, Kossuth, give lie to the common belief that Bartok couldn't or wouldn't write music people could like. Yes, some of his piano music is dry and annoying to me, but there's so much great music besides Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

His string quartets are rather thorny, but a lot of his work is actually quite approachable: the last two piano concertos, the Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, a great deal of the solo piano music, etc.

And check out the Divertimento for strings:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always enjoyed the Divertimento for String Orchestra. But the shadows get deep in the middle movement.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

Listen to the second piano concerto. Favourite Bartok work for me ever since I heard Anda play it in concert many years ago


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Piano Concerto No.2 was the first Bartok piece I ever heard. Geza Anda for me as well! Totally hooked ever since, and he's my favourite composer (after Beethoven!). I think the only pieces of Bartok's I don't really get on with are the Wooden Prince and the First Violin Sonata.

The Violin Concerto (No.2) should also get a prominent mention, at this point in his career he was starting to head towards the clarity and approachability of the Concerto for Orchestra. 

Beyond the Quartets, the Sonata for two Pianos and Percussion is an out and out masterpiece.

Hidden away and rarely thought of as key, his choral works are simply wonderful. The Cantata profana is beautiful, and a major work. Also some of his a capella choral pieces, like the 27 Choruses, or the Village Scenes or From Olden Times really deserve to be heard.

Genius.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bartok is great, but my favorite 20th century composer is probably Hindemith, followed by Shostakovich. I also found great appreciation for Schoenberg lately. His piano concerto is a masterpiece. Pity he composed relatively little (just one piano concerto, one violin concerto, 4 quartets etc)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some recordings milden the thorny or dry aspects of parts of his music - Kocsis or Perahia in the solo piano works, the Vermeer4 in the string quartets, etc. A good dose of Roma-passion (or impressionist delicacy in some of the early works) usually helps.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

KenOC said:


> I've always enjoyed the Divertimento for String Orchestra. But the shadows get deep in the middle movement.


I seem to recall that it was composed shortly before he left for America. There were dark shadows all around at the time.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Star said:


> Listen to the second piano concerto. Favourite Bartok work for me ever since I heard Anda play it in concert many years ago


I discovered it in my teens. I was blown completely out of the water, especially by that eerie, mystical slow movement.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

I got into Bartok already as a child, because my piano teacher let me play the magical collection For Children, and because I saw/heard Ferenc Fricsay conduct the Orchestral Concerto in my home town.


----------



## DreamBigKeys (Apr 15, 2018)

I only recently came to appreciate Bartok, and I personally believe his first piano concerto is superior.

Seems like I'm always hooked on the first concertos of composers - Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Saint-Saens, Brahms, Bartok....

(Although for Rachmaninov, I prefer Rach 3)


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

All three of the piano concertos are very fine. Plus, though it cannot be measured or quantified, I sense a certain integrity about the man and his music, undoubtedly associated with his long opposition to any form of tyranny--be it of the Left or the Right. Definitely one of the more inspiring figures of the first half of the 20th century, personally and musically.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Jacck said:


> Bartok is great, but my favorite 20th century composer is probably Hindemith, followed by Shostakovich. I also found great appreciation for Schoenberg lately. His piano concerto is a masterpiece. Pity he composed relatively little (just one piano concerto, one violin concerto, 4 quartets etc)


I've a particular soft-spot for AS's piano concerto. But please do listen to Hilary Hahn's performance of the violin concerto. It is amazing! If anyone needs convincing of this work, Hahn's performance will do that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Bluebeard castle spark interrest in me toward opera, im listening to it , and it's wonderfull, i havee thiis naxos brewed and Bnf brewed (old brewed in old country
> 
> :tiphat:


That's a good introduction to opera in the sense that the story line is pretty compelling. (Many operas turn me off because the plot is kind of silly, but that's just me).

One (of many) Bartok piece which I find interesting is The Miraculous Mandarin. The story line is disturbing, but the music is compelling. The beginning actually sounds like you're sticking your head out of a window in a big city and hearing traffic.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I also like the Mandarin. Particularly Dutoit's recording on London. And for another vocal work, listen to Cantata Profana. The Boulez recording paired with the Wooden Prince. And another Boulez CD featuring concerto version of sonata for two pianos and percussion is excellent. Also includes the viola concerto.


----------

